# Galveston Surf Night Fishing



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Still no monster sharks, just 2-4â€™ Black tip. The Avet 80w never sang, plenty of action on the casting rods though.

Iâ€™ve decided to wait til late evening/sunset to start putting rods out. It seems like the gafftop bite really turns off after dark. I couldnâ€™t hardly get back to the beach after casting without one taking my bait during the day. Whole mullet, whiting, ladyfish, big shad; didnâ€™t matter, they were on it.

Other than blacktip, I did hook into a nice bull red. Havenâ€™t had one yet this summer so that made the night.

-Pete


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks man


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2020)

Wow! Nice fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Frigging gafftops, the bigger the bait you try too keep them off, well it just takes them a little longer to chew it down to bite size.
Nice bull red there.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks man. Yeah Iâ€™ve been avoiding gafftops after dark for the most part. More small sharks the last couple nights. Still nothing on the paddled out sting ray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

SandSquatch said:


> Thanks man. Yeah Iâ€™ve been avoiding gafftops after dark for the most part. More small sharks the last couple nights. Still nothing on the paddled out sting ray.
> 
> Don't loose half your day not fishing for sharks.
> Grab your next legal (14") gaftop and hook it thru the lips. Set it out live for the sharks. Bulls really like them. I clip the fins to protect myself when working with them.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I may try that. The only problem Iâ€™ve had with live baits paddled out, like large mullet and whiting, is that they tend to tangle themselves in the leader and weight. Do you have any tips to avoiding that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

